# I'm on clomid but have questions - please help!



## Hope13

Hi everyone

I have been ttc for over 2 years now. I had an early m/c in January. I have PCOS. I was then prescribed Clomid by my FS (100mg day 2-6) which I took this month. I am now on day 27 of my cycle and I am experiencing the following....I just wonder if any of you ladies have had the following on Clomid. 

- frequent urination (I swear, I'm going to the toilet every hour on a night time). This is probably my biggest questions to you ladies - has anyone else suffered from this on Clomid???
- on and off nausea (which was worse on Saturday and Sunday)
- sore boobs that I have had for two days (which I get now and again when my period is due)
- I'm very irritable (I'm currently at work and people keep slamming my door outside my office which is driving me nuts). I felt really low yesterday but put this down to frustration with ttc. A week prior to AF I usually get a bit tetchy
- increased cm (sorry for tmi - but its noticeable in my knicks at the end of the day - sorry)
- increased salivia for 4 days last week (sometimes I get this prior to AF)
- constipation last week for 4 days.
- trouble sleeping
- on Sunday - I had a terrible sharp pain in my stomach when I moved from the sofa (I had this when I was pregnant before my m/c)
- I'm really hungry (and have been craving rubbish junk food for 4 days)
- I'm totally off the taste of alcohol (which I don't drink much anyway)

That's the main at the moment. I took a FRER test on Saturday (particulary after I couldn't drink half a lager) which was negative. I also took a hpt yesterday which was stupid as they only work 4 days before your period is due and again, it was negative. My cycle is usually 31-34 days but when I had my m/c, an FRER was showing positive from cd16. I guess my question is (I'm really sorry for the long post) but has anyone else had much of the same symptoms on Clomid. I know it can mimic pregnancy symptoms. My head is all over at the moment and I'm driving myself nuts! I've searched the internet high and low for Clomid side effects but its the frequent urination thing that is getting to me...however, 1% of ladies on Clomid have this apparently. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this, I know I have rambled on. It just would be great to hear some of your stories/side effects 
x


----------



## lovecutie1

Sorry dear for your loss. I was on clomid for last 2 cycle and I had sore boobs, twinges on the abdomen also put some weight :( but your symptoms are pregnancy symptoms. Fingers Crossed. :)


----------



## Hope13

Thanks for your reply lovecutie1. I still have sore-ish boobs this morning but nothing like yesterday. I think AF is on its way as if I have had sore boobs before, it generally has lasted for two days then AF arrives. I feel really low again today. It just makes you wonder if it will ever happen. Thanks again for replying. x


----------



## Kiki09

I have been through 10 rounds of clomid and only ever had symptoms on the days I took it, and then strong ovulation pains around ovulation time!! 

I think your symptoms sound very positive, will keep everything crossed for you hun, my cycles were around 31 days and I got a BFP on 12dpo, only faint lol but it was there!


----------



## wobberly

KiKi09 - can I ask, what did you do different on your 10th round to get your BFP, I am just about to start my 7th and loosing hope! x


----------



## Hope13

Thanks Ladies, I appreciate your replies. I am suffering from really sore boobs which is the 3rd day now. I wonder if anyone else has had this on cd29. Did a HPT this morning - bfn. It must be the clomid that is making my boobs sore.


----------



## cranberry987

Sounds exactly like me last cycle which was a BFN, the sickness and a few other things are my normal PMS as well - just a side effect of the pre-af or pre-pregnancy hormones, both are the same.


----------



## 678star-bex

first 3 rounds no symptoms at all. then round 4 changed brands. find it hot at night and i am hungry. i about to ov an noticing getting ratty. not had frequent urination so sorry cant be more help about that.


----------



## Hope13

Thanks both of you for your replies. I guess its all irelevant now anyway, sadly my husband has left me this morning. Strange to write it on here I know, but its strangely therapeutic. To say Im devastated is an understatement. Im a wreck made even worse by the Clomid side effects. I adore him and feel my world has ended. Sorry for my woes, just dont know where else to turn.


----------



## cranberry987

I so sorry to hear that. It might not be a permanent thing tho, I know that these things are very stressful for both sides. Give him time to calm down and he might change his mind
X


----------



## Hope13

cranberry987 said:


> I so sorry to hear that. It might not be a permanent thing tho, I know that these things are very stressful for both sides. Give him time to calm down and he might change his mind
> X


Thank you. I feel such a failure after my m/c two months ago and blame myself. I guess that is hard for him to deal with. x


----------



## 678star-bex

i am so sorry to hear that hunni. it must be difficult for u both to cope with. never had a bfp so couldnt even imagine the pain of a m/c. ttc puts an awful strain on my marriage and we cant conceive at all. be strong for yourself and chat on here as u may feel better to as u say write it all down. x


----------



## Feez_

Hi,

This is my first cycle trying clomid and yes i do have the problem having to go to the toilet frequently..especially during night time I can't sleep in peace..I'm now just in CD7


----------

